# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  qual a melhor bomba de circulação

## JoséCosta

Boa tarde caros amigos

Venho desta forma pedir uma ajuda sobre o assunto que ultimamente me tem trazido grandes problemas..as bombas de circulação.... :yb663: 
Nao sei o que se passa mas as malditas tem uma tendencia a avariar...ou e o eixo que encrava e depois nao sai nem a lei da porrada ou simplesmente pifam.
Que me aconselham tendo sempre atenção a relaçao preço custo :yb677:  :yb677: 

Abraços
JC

----------


## Duarte Araujo

penso que é unanime a ideia que bombas de circulação de qualidade serão ou Tunze ou vortech. 
cada um terá a sua ideia relativamente a qual será a melhor. Eu tenho a minha opinião, claro está, sobre o assunto.

depois há uma infinidade de bombas de outras marcas, umas melhores que outras, mas sempre com qualidade muito inferior (e preço também).

é uma questão de escolha (e de  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche: )

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boa tarde caros amigos
> 
> Venho desta forma pedir uma ajuda sobre o assunto que ultimamente me tem trazido grandes problemas..as bombas de circulação....
> Nao sei o que se passa mas as malditas tem uma tendencia a avariar...ou e o eixo que encrava e depois nao sai nem a lei da porrada ou simplesmente pifam.
> Que me aconselham tendo sempre atenção a relaçao preço custo
> 
> Abraços
> JC


Olá José

Esta questão torna-se um pouco discutivel, porque tipos de bombas há muitas, para os variados preços versus qualidade.
Tens as sun-sun, umas bombas baratas em que poderão fazer fluxos de 3000, 5000 ou 12000litros /hora, em que houve já algumas queixas de pessoal acerca das mesmas.
Tens as tunze stream ou as nano stream, varios modelos, varios fluxos de agua, varios preços, depende do que queiras gastar, tamanho do teu sistema.
A tunze é uma marca bem conhecida entre nós,com bons resultados obtidos, mas tambem já houve relatos de problemas com as nanostream.
Tens também as vortech, bombas que permitem não ter corrente electrica dentro de agua, tambem com varios fluxos de agua, dependendo do modelo, controláveis, mas que custam um pouco mais de dinheiro, mas equivalente às tunze.
Também já houve pessoal descontente com as vortechs, mas penso ter sido com modelo antigo, problema esse já ultrapassado.
Penso que terás de ser tu, efectivamente a ver quais as tuas necessidades, mediante o teu orçamento disponivel, e comprares as que mais gostes, porque é obvio que os "olhos tambem comem".

Eu pessoalmente já tive SunSun, wavemarea, Tunze, e gostei muito das ultimas, mas neste momento tenho vortechs e estou supersatisfeito com o seu desempenho, e fiabilidade demonstrada até ao momento.


Espera no entanto por mais opiniões do pessoal, pois esta tua questão é abordada por muitos de nós e todos conseguimos atraves deste post, dissipar algumas duvidas ou incertezas que possam haver, na altura da aquisição ou de um upgrade ao nosso sistema.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Também estou a favor do Duarte e do Paulo.
Sem duvidas as melhores marcas do mercado.

----------


## JoséCosta

caros amigos..se me permitem a confiança :yb665: 

ja tive as resum wave makers.....e tive que encostar as boxes, ja tive as sun sun em que os eixos ficavam todos ferrujentos, tenho actualmente as polario...que nem sei o que diga...ja por duas vezes o controlador foi para arranjar e agora esta semana o eixo encravou na bomba....enfim....sinto-me desmotivado....so vejo os euros a irem e nunca mais atino com a coisa...sinto-me literalmente um peixe fora de agua  :SbPoiss: .
Resumindo pequei nas minha aquaclear 70 que tinham subrado dos cicledeos e temporariamente estao a funcionar.

Será possivel que ja nao existe equipamente que funcione pelo menos 1 ano sem problemas??? :Whistle: 

abraços
JC

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Será possivel que ja nao existe equipamente que funcione pelo menos 1 ano sem problemas???
> 
> abraços
> JC


Eu neste momento tenho Tunzes e Vortech no aquario.

Posso-te dizer que as minhas tunze estão a trabalhar à cerca de 4 anos sem o minimo de problemas e já as tinha comprado usadas a um membro do forum que tinha na altura acabado com o hobby...

Vortech tenho à cerca de 6 meses. nenhum problema até à data....

----------


## Luis Santos

> caros amigos..se me permitem a confiança
> 
> ja tive as resum wave makers.....e tive que encostar as boxes, ja tive as sun sun em que os eixos ficavam todos ferrujentos, tenho actualmente as polario...que nem sei o que diga...ja por duas vezes o controlador foi para arranjar e agora esta semana o eixo encravou na bomba....enfim....sinto-me desmotivado....so vejo os euros a irem e nunca mais atino com a coisa...sinto-me literalmente um peixe fora de agua .
> Resumindo pequei nas minha aquaclear 70 que tinham subrado dos cicledeos e temporariamente estao a funcionar.
> 
> Será possivel que ja nao existe equipamente que funcione pelo menos 1 ano sem problemas???
> 
> abraços
> JC


Boas ,eu tenho 2 6055 da tunze e  1 6105 tambem tunze há cerca de 6 meses ,e até agora a 5 estrelas . Mas tenho o cuidado de todos os meses as limpar como deve ser .O material pode ser bom mas se não houver um pouco de cuidado da nossa parte vai á vida num instante .O mesmo se passa com a bomba de retorno e a do escumador que tambem deveriam de ser limpas todos os meses .Em relação á tua questão já foi respondido em cima (tunze ou vortech).
Fica bem

----------


## JoséCosta

Desde já....muito obrigado pelos...bitaites :yb624: .....e sem querer abusar muito, onde me aconselham a adequir as vortek....e quantas devo precisar e que modelos?

O meu aquario e de 1.30*0.60*0.60

atentamente...o chato de serviço
JC

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas :Olá: 

Tenho 8 tunzes de 12000l e 4 delas têm 4 anos e nunca deram problemas as mais recentes apesar de terem menos tempo nada a dizer.
Vortech tenho 2 e nao estou contente fazem um assobiar do caraças quando estao no maximo em qualquer programa,só nao incomodam a meio gás ,mas para nao estarem a trabalhar no maximo para que uma MP40W,alem de quando estA no maximo aqueçerem bastante,para mim sao os unicos defeitos.
A marca de eleiçao,sem duvidas TUNZE!!!!!

----------


## Duarte Araujo

pois...
são opiniões as quais respeito como é lógico mas ou é de mim ou cada vez mais gente vai trocar de tunze para vortech...
Ambas são excelentes bombas.
A diferença entre as duas é o tipo de corrente que cada uma faz em que as tunze tem um fluxo mais direccional.
A grande vantagem para mim das Vortech é que não deixam criar zonas mortas dentro do aquário, precisamente devido ao tipo de onda que faz. MAs há mais; efeito estético; não aquecer a água; etc...

Analisa bem as duas, vê topicos, se possível pede informações a quem tem de umas e de outras.

Ideal até era veres as duas a funcionar.

----------


## António Vitor

Vortech, por várias razões

-Tem uma menor ocupação do interior do aquário...

-Um fluxo mais aberto, bem mais que qualquer tunze

-Não aquece a água (daí necessitar de ter um dissipador fora do aquário, e este aquece, mas se aquecer demais a própria bomba defende-se desligando)

-Mais opções, uma delas só descobri há uns dias, periodo nocturno de menor potência.

-o som, existe mas é por estas estarem fora do aquário, não fica abafado, mas sinceramente não incomoda...digo eu...são poucos décibeis.
 :Smile:  

-Ausência de risco de electrocução, mas aqui também existem as electronicas que funcionam a 12v-24 da tunze...também seguras.

A principal diria eu, na minha perspectiva é o espaço ocupado, ocupa menos que uma nanostream, e debita bem mais que estas...

claro é a minha opinião...
Atenção que não uso ondas no aquário, sinceramente nunca usarei, o stress no vidro não me deixava dormir descansado.

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 

As tunze na minha opinião são as melhores:

Bom - Muito Silenciosas
Bom - Fiáveis
Bom - Muitos modelos por onde escolher
Bom - Possibilidade de controlar ate 4 bombas em conjunto
Mau - preço um pouco elevado

As vortech não são mas:

Bom - Ocupa pouco espaço dentro do aquário, esteticamente muito bom
Bom - Fiáveis
Bom - comunicação wireless entre 10 bombas muito bom
Mau - Apenas 3 modelos por onde escolher
Mau - Muito barulhentas
Mau - Preço muito elevado

Aqua Medic são também muito boas:

Bom - Fiáveis
Bom - Muito silenciosas
Bom - Preço muito em conta
Mau - Impossibilidade de comunicação com outras bombas
Mau - Apenas 1 modelo desponivel de 5000 a 15000L

Sunsun

Bom - Silenciosas
Bom - Preço muito em conta
Mau - Impossibilidade de comunicação com outras bombas
Muito Mau - Made In china
Muito Mau - Nada Fiáveis

Neste momento tenho 2 Aqua Medic após ter trocado pelas 4 Vortech que tinha, a satisfação é total.

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas.

Todas as bombas são fiáveis até haver problemas, na assistência que é dada as marcas é que reside o segredo. Podemos ter bombas com a maior tecnologia e ter uma assistência que é uma vergonha, por aí caí toda a qualidade do material.
Eu tenho duas sunsun duplas de 6000 l/h com veios ceramicos e estou satisfeito.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Eu sou adepto das Tunze mas ainda não experimentei as Vortech. Acho piada nas Vortech metade da bomba ficar fora de água, as pequeninas da Vortech (MP10) para nanos devem ser um espanto e ocupam pouquíssimo espaço no aquário. Felizmente neste momento estamos muito bem servidos quanto à oferta deste tipo de bombas.

Queria também referir as Maxi-Jet da Aquarium Systems, apesar de não terem um fluxo alargado como as restantes estas bombas pela sua simplicidade, tamanho e consumo são para mim muito boas. Comparando com as bombas de retorno, estas são as Eheim Universais, aquilo dura, dura e dura!

----------


## JoséCosta

Bem depois de ter analisado os varios comentarios ja tomei a minha decisao...vou para as vorteck mp40...agora e antes que me passe o amoke...quem e que vende este equipamento ao sabado????????? :yb624: 

abraços e mt obrigado pessoal

JC

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Tenho 2 tunze 6205 e estou super satisfeito, estão a trabalhar no minimo e dão muito movimento no aqua!

Estão colocadas a meio do vidro e mesmo assim o seu fluxo influencia à superficie, logo têm fluxo muito amplo.

Qualquer tunze ligada a um controlador pode fazer muitas coisas, inclusivé, baixar o fluxo de noite ou quando alimentas os peixes...

Em relação as vortech só posso dizer o que vi em aquas de amigos, são boas se não as colocares no maximo, mas também gastar cerca de 400 para ter um bomba a trabalhar a meia potência...

Como foi dito Tunze ou Vortech, é uma questão de veres o que mais te agrada, e o que necessitas para o teu aqua...

----------


## António Vitor

elas (vortech) aguentam bem no máximo, possivelmente no verão podem ter problemas de aquecimento, sinceramente não sei.
Isto aquece, mas o que aquece é o dissipador, tal como nos computadores, não será própriamente o motor, elas são caras, porque tem um sistema mais complexo de arrefecimento, as tunze têm a água para as arrefecer, mas por isso ocupam na versão stream uma área 400% superior.

Mas mesmo a 30% de potência, falo porque já tive tunze e vortech, criam-se menos zonas paradas, a bomba é fantástica, aquilo faz uma corrente em baixo e em cima, tudo no aquário mexe, mesmo a 30%.

Ou seja uma vortech mp40w a 30%, no meu sistema cria zero pontos de ausência de corrente...tive sempre tormentas na afinação das bombas, tentei criar gyros, e afins, tenho dos dois tipos de bombas (tunze), a nano e a stream, a nano é o modelo mais potente (electtrónica), e a stream era o 6000 se não estou em erro, e tive mais problemas do que com as anteriores koralea que tinha, no que diz respeito a correntes.

era muito fortes na saida das bombas (alguns corais agitavam demasiado), e mesmo assim tinha zonas no aquário paradas....muito diferentes da vortech... e falo por experiência.

São caras, mas das coisas caras que comprei foi das coisas que menos me arrependi de comprar, e comprei já em 2ºmão.

Os pontos negativos é o preço, e o ruido, não se pode ter tudo, o ruido no meu caso já que tenho a meio gás, é imperceptivel, o ruido é porque tem as partes mecânicas fora de água...tem de fazer mais ruido...fisica.
Mas mesmo assim, repito, faz mais circulação de água a minha mpw40 a 30%, que as minhas tunze nano stream 6055  e stream 6000 (juntas), se não falhei na nomenclatura...
 :Big Grin: 
A originalidade das vortech é terem uma circulação aleatória, e portanto sozinhas fazem a turbulência necessária, em reef crest ou mesmo lagoon, possivelmente com menos energia fazem melhor circulação...não diria mais circulação, mas uma de mais qualidade.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Boas!
> 
> Tenho 2 tunze 6205 e estou super satisfeito, estão a trabalhar no minimo e dão muito movimento no aqua!
> 
> Estão colocadas a meio do vidro e mesmo assim o seu fluxo influencia à superficie, logo têm fluxo muito amplo.
> 
> Qualquer tunze ligada a um controlador pode fazer muitas coisas, inclusivé, baixar o fluxo de noite ou quando alimentas os peixes...


Pedro, nem sempre foi esse o teu pensamento...referes no teu tópico que...




> parece que o barulho das bombas é mesmo normal, vou ter de as colocar a trabalhar a um pouco mais de metade do que maximo de fluxo.





> Afinal agora com o escumador a funcionar as bombas até que não fazem muito barulho...loool


Uma casa sem mobília também faz eco... :SbSourire2:  depois...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## karan bhaskar trivedi

> Boa tarde caros amigos
> 
> Venho desta forma pedir uma ajuda sobre o assunto que ultimamente me tem trazido grandes problemas..as bombas de circulação....
> Nao sei o que se passa mas as malditas tem uma tendencia a avariar...ou e o eixo que encrava e depois nao sai nem a lei da porrada ou simplesmente pifam.
> Que me aconselham tendo sempre atenção a relaçao preço custo
> 
> Abraços
> JC


amigo josé ,
eu tambem acho que tunze e 5 estrelas.
um abraço

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Pedro, nem sempre foi esse o teu pensamento...referes no teu tópico que...
> 
> Uma casa sem mobília também faz eco... depois...


Realmente tens razão!

Ao inicio achava as bombas barulhentas!!!Mas não tinha mais nada a funcionar e como referes não tinha mais nada na sala....
Agora nem se ouvem....pode ter sido da utilização terem ganho algumas folgas, ou mesmo por o escumador as abafar....

Eu se tivesse um vidro do aquario de 15mm também tinha ido pras vortech....mas as tunze tb não ficam nada atrás....

----------


## António Vitor

Em termos de longevidade e assistência, a vortech é uma empresa bem mais pequena que a tunze, neste aspectos não sei...vamos ver daquu para a frente...
 :Wink: 

aquilo que eu sei é que ninguém passou de vortech para tunze..apenas o contrário...ou quem fez a compra de uma vortech não voltou mais para a tunze...

talvez seja uma questão de investimento, ninguém gosta de ser enganado e ter dado mais por algo similar a outro, e subconscientemente defende-se... e toma partido da compra mais cara, porque a fez...
não sei se me faço entender...

não é o meu caso, comprei a vortech beem "barata"... ao preço de uma tunze...heheeh

Li num artido da advanced e faz todo o sentido (deste mês), que quem criaram as novas bombas de circulação foram
Os modders com modificaçlões DIY, se não foseem eles não tinham vortechs nem streams...

As empresas só seguiram as pisadas do pessoal, foram no comboio... e parece parece que a vortech embora tenha muito hi-tech, parece criada por modders, e sinceramente cheira a pessoal que percebe de reefs, a tunze, em contrapartida parece a criação de um grupo de engenheiros, não que isto seja mau atenção...

----------


## António Vitor

Artigo que falava atrás...
Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine - Product Review: Reefing like it's 1999: How Reef Aquarium Flow and Lighting has Changed Over the Past Decade

A tunze agora tem as stream 2, atenção que eu estava a fazer referncia ás anteriors stream, não faço rigorosamente nenhuma ideia dos avanços destas bombas em relação ás anteriores...
só gosto de falar daquilo que conheço e da qual tive experiência...
alguém que tenha experiência com as novas stream2 que diga da sua justiça.

Mas pelos preços praticados, a tunze stream 2 é 50% mais barata, uma bomba de 400 euros despeja o dobro da corrente de água...e uma similar em potência custa metade de uma vortech mpw40.

O problema é que são direccionáveis, á partida isto pode parecer estranho, mas na vortech isso é uma vantagem....quase não interessa para onde estão apontadas, podia acho até as apontar de baixo para cima que todo o aquário mexeria...

A vortech não é campeã isso de certeza no ruído, e a tunze, faz refêrencia a isso, ao promover esta caracteristica mais do que outras...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva,

Durante 4 anos so utilizei as Tunze Stream 6100 com controlador e não tenho razão de queixa, mas desde que mudei para as vortech, na minha opinião não ha comparação. As Tunze são muito boas, so que o leque de circulação das vortech é muito maior (50cm), logo abrange uma area maior de circulação utilizando menos bombas. Acho que são opções, ambas são excelentes, tudo depende do que queremos.

abraço

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Boas!
Na minha opinião as Tunze Turbelle foram e são sem duvida as mais fiaveis.
Mas as Stream deixam algo a desejar. As primeiras os clips partiam com a a maior facilidade. Depois houve alguns problemas com a quebra de veios devido á corrosão (aconteceu comigo). Problemas estes resolvidos pela excelente assistencia dada pela marca (comigo não tenho qualquer razão de queixa).
Por isso julgo que as Turbelle são sem duvidas as rainhas  :Pracima: 
Uma das coisas que tenho pena é a Eheim não aparecer no mercado com bombas de circulação de elevado caudal, decerto devido á sua experiencia e qualidade iriam dar que falar...mas pode ser que um dia destes tenhamos uma surpresa :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: .
Um abraço.

----------


## António Vitor

Não sei se a tunze fabrica mesmo bombas, ou se as manda fazer noutro local, a parte eléctrica, depois alteram para as transformar em circulação...
O mesmo para a vortech...por encomenda...

não me admirava nada as vortech terem componentes de outro tipo de motores usados numa outra situação...

no meio disto foram patenteando n tecnologias...

Possivelmente pode ser por isso que a eheim não quer entrar na luta, isso e o reef ser apenas uma pequenissima parte do mundo da aquariofilia, possivelmente acharam que o investimento não valeria a pena...digo eu.

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

> Não sei se a tunze fabrica mesmo bombas, ou se as manda fazer noutro local, a parte eléctrica, depois alteram para as transformar em circulação...
> O mesmo para a vortech...por encomenda...
> 
> não me admirava nada as vortech terem componentes de outro tipo de motores usados numa outra situação...
> 
> no meio disto foram patenteando n tecnologias...
> 
> Possivelmente pode ser por isso que a eheim não quer entrar na luta, isso e o reef ser apenas uma pequenissima parte do mundo da aquariofilia, possivelmente acharam que o investimento não valeria a pena...digo eu.


Boas.
Acredito que tanto a Tunze como a Ecotec Marine, sejam os fabricantes das suas bombas, devido terem sido pioneiros no design das mesmas, bem como na tecnologia utilizada. Agora duvido é que seja feitas nos paises de origem...mas isso é a história do costume.
Em relação á Eheim, acho que eles não andam a dormir, senão não tinham lançado a 1ª bomba para escumadores. 
Não tenhamos duvidas que neste momento são uma marca vocacionada mais para a agua doce. As bombas de retorno em questão de qualidade são imbativeis...por isso acho acho que mais dia menos dia elas estão aí. A qualidade já eles têm.
Se o reef fosse uma pequenissima parte do mundo da aquariofilia, a Tunze e outras marcas não estaria vocacionada para os salgados. Com menos dimenção concordo, mas não uma pequenissima parte...só mercado americano é um mundo.
Abraço.

----------


## António Vitor

Acredita que o reef é mesmo uma pequenissima parte...
iso não quer dizer que não seja lucrativa...

eles podem estar a fazer bombas para escumadores porque acharam que seria lucrativo, porque há pouca concorrência, ou porque não há muitas patentes a pagar...não sei, e mesmo a tal fatia de bolo pequena....não deixa de ser de bolo...
 :Big Grin: 

A eheim já tem muitos anos, e devem arriscar o menos possivel, e investem onde podem receber mais retorno. Possivelmente se a eheim ainda não investiu é porque considera a concorrência forte, ou então anda a vender partes de motor a essa "concorrência"... não me admirava mesmo nada.

A tunze investiu nos salgados porque existe a eheim e outras nos doces...
 :Wink: 
Tenho aqui uma bomba da tunze de retorno que é igualzinha a uma italiana que custou 25% do preço da tunze...tudo igual...bomba veio tudo, a marca pouco importa já que a fabrica que as produz vendem para n marcas diferentes.
A parte eléctrica é identica até no consumo...
 :Big Grin: 

A tunze não tem capacidade para fabricar todas as suas bombas eléctricas, tem para as alterar com moldes de plástico...e afinações...
poderá fabricar alguns dos seus modelos, mas quem usualmente fabrica as bombas para as marcas de aquariofilia são empresa que fazem bombas para...máquinas de lavar...

acreditem se quiserem...
mas é a realidade, o reef no meio da aquariofilia é uma pequena fatia, tal como o será os plantados, os ciclideos, os...etc....
A aquariofilia é também outra pequena fatia das bombas eléctricas que se fazem, numa máquina de lavar são necessárias para um único modelo mais produção de bombas que todo o ramo da aquariofilia...são logo milhões... e diferentes modelos e marcas podem ter a mesma bomba...

Como a investigação e investimento nas bombas já está feito as tais empresas de bombas eléctricas, apenas têm de arranjar uma marca que as compre, para as vender com poucas alterações...
daí as tais bombas de circulação terem demorado a aparecer, são substancialmente diferentes das outras, de máquina de lavar...
 :Big Grin: 
mas os modders os diy que apareceram mostraram que era possivel e a tunze foi a primeira a agarrar na ideia...

claro está que existe a EHEim que penso fabrica mesmo bombas, faz as bombas mesmo para a aquariofilia, e a pensar neste mundo, mas não deixa de ser uma pequena empresa e portanto não cosegue competir em todo o lado...

pequena comparando com as tais que referi em cima....

----------


## António Vitor

outra bomba que aqui tenho, e foi alterada pela ATB (o volute e o pinwheell) , que é a mesmissima bomba usada em alguns Bubblekings, vem até com 30 metros de fio...

agora perguntam 30 metros dee fio?
O mercado principal das tais bombas são os lagos e é preciso mais fio..
 :Big Grin: 

A bomba vem lá com o made in italy, uma askoll, excelente bomba...tal como as outras bombas para máquinas dee lavar...

a divisão para o nosso hobby é esta:
Askoll Due - Who we are

a empresa mãe...
http://www.askoll.com/en/index.aspx

Garanto que é um gigante ao pé mesmo da eheim...

não vende porque não tem marca no mundo da aquariofilia, e a marca vende, mais em portugal, onde usualmente para o consumidor desinformado a marca conta mais que o produto em si.

Peço desculpa estar quase quase a sair do topico, mas é para explicar que mesmo nas bombas dee circulação dúvido que quer a tunze quer a vortech fabriquem as tais bombas...

A vortech acredito que pega em n componentes já existentes no mercado, e faz o seu conjunto, para a tunze, é uns moldes para plásticos e pegam numa outra bomba já existente...alterando a mesma, a bomba de uma empresa tipo askoll, existem mais destas...

os moldes até podem ser made in portugal...sei que cá tinhamos uma presença forte na indústria dos moldes...

----------


## marcoferro

esse negocio de melhor bomba é bem relativo, eu tenho uma power head otto 2000 que muita gente falou mau dela em outro forum que tem 12 anos e esta funcionando normalmente no meu skimmer , nunca troquei nem impeller dela 
em compensação comprei uma quiet one e durou 1 ano , rachou no meio a bomba, kkkkkkkkkk

tenho umas outras bombas nacionais aqui , que segundo os Brasileiros dizem ser ruins , e tenho uma a 7 anos e ate agora nunca deu um defeito , e espero que nunca de....  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

bomba é uma coisa que se for limpa com frequencia e usada da forma correta sem querer fazer milagres elas vao longe ... 

so um detalhe , essas modificações em bombas pode acarretar problemas nas mesmas futuramente...

----------


## JoséCosta

Caros amigos do vicio

Desde já, tenho que agradecer a todos a vossa amável disponibilidade para comentarem o meu post, que me tem ajudado muito....depois de muita pesquisa.....e alguns contactos, encontrei uma alma caridosa que me emprestou uma vortech mp40 para fazer um teste drive............e estou  :yb677:  rendido......simplicidade, e muito movimento de agua, e simplesmente brutal  :yb677: ....vou desde já tratar da encomenda de 2 para o meu tanque, espero que seja desta vez que acerte com este tipo de equipamento.

PS: sinceramente nao noto ruido relevante...para ser sincero nunca tive uma bomba tao silenciosa :yb668: 

Atentamente

JC

----------


## marcoferro

eu nao acho as vortech barulhentas
acho que sao silenciosas sim , ehehehe

elas sao boas sim , mesmo as tunze nao sao barulhentas nao, rs

----------


## António Vitor

> Caros amigos do vicio
> 
> Desde já, tenho que agradecer a todos a vossa amável disponibilidade para comentarem o meu post, que me tem ajudado muito....depois de muita pesquisa.....e alguns contactos, encontrei uma alma caridosa que me emprestou uma vortech mp40 para fazer um teste drive............e estou  rendido......simplicidade, e muito movimento de agua, e simplesmente brutal ....vou desde já tratar da encomenda de 2 para o meu tanque, espero que seja desta vez que acerte com este tipo de equipamento.
> 
> PS: sinceramente nao noto ruido relevante...para ser sincero nunca tive uma bomba tao silenciosa
> 
> Atentamente
> 
> JC


Quando são novas ou see estiverem mal alinhadas podem fazer barulho...

----------


## JoséCosta

Bom dia pessoal  :Olá: 

Alguem consegui arranjar as instruções das Vortech mp40 em português  :yb665: . O meu inglês técnico ja não e o que era, tenho que decididamente fazer como o Socatres... :yb624: 

abraços
JC

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Bom dia pessoal 
> 
> Alguem consegui arranjar as instruções das Vortech mp40 em português . O meu inglês técnico ja não e o que era, tenho que decididamente fazer como o Socatres...


 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Eu tenho uma JVP-101b (3000L) e uma Tunze 6025 (2500L).

Sinceramente não tenho razões de queixa de nenhuma, mas são ambas novas (A JVP tem 1 mês e a Tunze tem...ermmm.... 2 horas  :Coradoeolhos:  ), seja como for, à primeira vista os 2500 litros da Tunze batem a JVP aos pontos, com a vantagem de ser muito mais pequena e direccionável.

----------


## António Vitor

> Bom dia pessoal 
> 
> Alguem consegui arranjar as instruções das Vortech mp40 em português . O meu inglês técnico ja não e o que era, tenho que decididamente fazer como o Socatres...
> 
> abraços
> JC


bom traduzi com o google...
fica estranhho mas percebe-se...

em attchament a tradução para português sem imagens e o original em pdf podes enconttrar aqui:
http://ecotechmarine.com/wp-content/...manual_1.1.pdf

----------


## JoséCosta

Caro Antonio

Mt obrigado pelo teu trabalho..........fica ja combinado uma  :SbBiere5: ...pago eu....a primeira :yb624: 

Aquele abraço
JC

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Eu ADORO as wortech. Tenho uma e estou plenamente satisfeito com ela. O ruido de inicio realmente nota-se mas ao fim de uma semana é quase nulo. Este ruido pode ser mais evidente se as bombas estiverem a trabalhar no máximo, o que não acontece sempre. A bomba a 75% da capacidade tem um fluxo impressionante e assim nem se dá por ela a funcionar.
Dizem ser uma bomba cara, bom isso é discutível, pelo valor da bomba não encontro no mercado nenhuma com controlador a este valor.
Mas isto é a minha opinião.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Alvela

Desapaixonado por qualquer delas, fica a experiência que corrobora o que já foi dito.
Tenho há mais de 3 anos duas TUNZE 6000 de caudal variável com Multicontrolador e só posso dizer bem.
Com muito pouca manutenção, silenciosas, de baixo consumo logo, com pouca emissão calorífica.
Inconvenientes, apenas o preço .

----------


## JoséCosta

Boa tarde

Finalmente já tenho as minhas Vortech mp 40 em funcionamento, realmente o funcionamento deste equipamento em nada se assemelha ao que tive ate hoje. Se tudo correr bem, estas seram bombas para durar  :Palmas: , mas so o tempo dira.

Abraços
JC

----------


## marcio maciel matis

Uma das Melhores Bombas Hoje no mercado em questão de qualidade custo e benefício são as Bombas Mover

- A MENOR BOMBA DO MUNDO EM SUA CATEGORIA;
- CABO DE ENERGIA DE 2 METROS;
- EMBALAGEM MUITO APRESENTÁVEL PARA VENDA, RESISTENTE E SÓLIDA PARA PROTEGER O PRODUTO;
- MANUAL E FOLDER COLORIDOS E MUITO BONITOS;
- IMPELLER COM MATERIAL DE ALTO NÍVEL TÉCNICO COM ALTA RESISTÊNCIA MAGNÉTICA NO NÚCLEO DO ROTOR;
- O ROTOR (IMPELLER) É O ÚNICO NO MUNDO COM NÚCLEO DE AÇO INOXIDÁVEL O QUE GARANTE ESTABILIDADE E RESISTÊNCIA, PLASTICO DO ROTOR DE QUALIDADE E ESTABILIDADE O QUE FARÁ DURAR POR MUITO TEMPO (diferente de outros rotores que quebram em pouco tempo);
- SUPORTE MAGNÉTICO MUITO FORTE PARA VIDROS DE 15mm, 19mm E 25mm;
- 3 ROLAMENTOS DE CERÂMICA PRECISOS E ALTOS O QUE EVITA O DESGASTE MESMO APÓS MUITO TEMPO DE USO;
- FLUXO DE ÁGUA DE 120 GRAUS;
- SISTEMA DE ABSORÇÃO DE VIBRAÇÕES;
- SISTEMA DE AUTO LIMPEZA;
- BAIXO CONSUMO DE ENERGIA;
- AS BOMBAS MOVER Mx POSSUI UM ROTOR (IMPELLER) COM DUPLA COBERTURA PLÁSTICA EM SEU IMÃ O QUE GARANTE SOLIDEZ E EVITA QUALQUER DANO;
- O ARRANQUE DA BOMBA É MUITO SILENCIOSO E TRANQUILO;
- A BOMBA MOVER SÉRIES É AS MAIS SILENCIOSAS DO MERCADO MESMO DEPOIS DE MUITO TEMPO DE USO;
- MATÉRIA PRIMA PARA A FABRICAÇÃO ITALIANA O QUE SIGNIFICA ALTA QUALIDADE E RESISTÊNCIA;
- 3 ANOS DE GARANTIA;

ABAIXO UM VÍDEO EXPLICATIVO DO DISTRIBUIDOR
https://youtu.be/YepNFZKUXXs

----------

